# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Pet store blues

## missclick

I wasn't quite sure where to post this but I kind of feel like ranting a bit about one of the local pet stores. 

I visited the pet store for the first time today, it is an owner run business by these two elderly women. to say the least, i was appalled at the conditions for the animals in the store.

all of the fish tanks were overrun with algae and stuff and the first tank i took a look at was one with some sort of underwater frog (there was no label so i don't know what they were) and in the same tank were three Spanish newts, I'm not sure what sort of enclosure is proper for these little guys but two of them were just floating on the top of the water because there were no plants/rocks/nothing for them to hang onto so they just floated around. 

also before i left i found out that they had some dart frogs there 

first off i was surprised how tiny the little guys were! 
they had atleast three frogs in a 12x12x12 enclosure two were D. leucomelas ( i think) and one was a surinam cobalt D. tinctorius (i think) 
i felt so bad for the little dudes i wanted to take them home with me, too bad they wanted a fortune for them!

anyways I'm done ranting. I just feel bad for the animals at this place.

----------


## Ebony

Ive experienced a bad pet shop too..grrr :Mad: , I know how you feel, it makes me so mad that they are able to get away with that. It's all about the money :Frown: . Do you have an animal well fare or something like that to ring?

----------


## hyla

That angers me too. Maybe you could contact the Better Business Bureau and file a complaint. There has to be some sort of monitoring or permits these people have to undergo but who knows by what agency. Write a letter to your local paper about the conditions or do a Yahoo review on them. Get the word out and maybe they will close up shop...but probably only to open another store elsewhere. The animals are the victims here. It really is too bad because these situations happen all over the world and often!

----------


## Kurt

Did you tell them about your observations?

----------


## missclick

im not sure of any humane society type organizations around here but i will check around.

I will probably call tomorrow and let them know how i feel about their store

When i went in the store one of the women poked their head out the office door said hi then i didnt see either of them until i left

----------


## StephenLS

I tried telling the owner of an aquatics store that there Dwarf Clawed Frogs were being kept in too greater a depth of water and that they may be more comfortable if it was dropped a few inches - this was greeted very defensively with 'they don't need to get out of the water' and general dismissal of my comments!

I responded with 'that's not what I was saying but they still need to breathe air'!!!

I now boycott this particular establishment!

----------


## Kurt

I would go in person and explain who you are and what your credentials are. I have no problem confronting these problems because I explain who I am (batrachologist/herpetologist, director of NEHS, deputy administrator of the Frog Forum, former employee of both MoS & HMNH, former worker/manager in the pet industry itself, and a major keeper of fish, amphibians, reptiles, and various invertebrates). When talking to them don't get emotional and explain your points clearly. Do not go on the attack, this will just make them defensive. Go in as an educator and not an accusor. Say something like "You know, I noticed that you were housing Spanish-ribbed newts with frogs. Did you know that ALL newts are toxic and so are most frogs. Also, all amphibians have porous skin and easily absorb toxins. So basically, by keeping these two species together they are slowly poisoning each other. You could end up with very unhealthy or even dead animals. I would seperate them as soon as possilbe." For now, drop the algae issue. Algae is harmless, it just looks awful to most people. Just go after clear issues of animal neglect or ignorance of proper husbandry. Make sure you know what you are talking about, before opening you mouth. You don't want to come off like an idiot, because everything you say after that will not be taken seriously. Most importantly, be friendly, act like you are their friend and that you are trying to help them.

Most of the time, what I say is taken seriously. I can only think of one incident in recent memory where my advice was scorned. I was in a Petco and their rosy boas were in a sopping-wet substrate as were their hermit crabs. From the hermit crab enclosure was the unmistakable smell of rotting flesh. I tried to explain that they had a dead hermit crab somewhere in the cage, but I was told that's just how they smell. The employee was very defensive. I was told by another employee they had a new guy who just started and he was taking care of the reptile department, not really a valid excuse, but better than arguing with me. I have been working animals longer than these people have been on the planet. So be prepared for a defensive attitude, even when you go out of your way to be nice.

----------


## scribbles

I know how you feel, Kat. There is a small pet shop I visited recently in Hanover, MA called Fin Fur and Feather (the sign on the front of the building simply says "Pet Shop"). Their reptile and amphibian cages are very dirty and full of poop. They cram large reptiles such as Green Iguanas, tortoises, and Bearded Dragons into way too small enclosures, and mix species such as Green Treefrogs and Oriental Fire-Bellied Toads, or Leopard Geckos and young Green Iguanas. Many of their set-ups are completely inadequate for the species housed in them, and the cricket bin has other bugs flying around in it. The rabbit cages are lined with poop at the bottom. I am overall disgusted with this pet shop, and want to file a complaint to the Better Business Bureau.

----------


## Kurt

Unsanitary conditions should be reported to the Board of Health.

----------


## scribbles

I am reporting them to the Board of Health of Hanover.

----------


## Kurt

Where is Hanover by the way?

----------


## scribbles

Hanover is southeast of Weymouth, very close to it. I can't get very specific, I've only lived here in Pembroke, MA (bordering Hanover) for 2 years.

----------


## Kurt

Well, I know where Pembroke is, so I can pretty much guess where Hanover is then.

----------


## JeffX

You can try and talk to them and see what happens.  With them being local they might listen to you, and might be able to do something.  Places like Petsmart and Petco are bound by planograms and their corporate vets opinion.

----------


## scribbles

Yes, thank you.

----------


## Deku

I have few petstores off the top of my head  that give their animals bad care and give bad customer service:
-Adam's Pet Safari=When I first went here, I saw only but sick animals. I saw cane toads placed in a dessert terrarium with skinks, empty waterbowl. Lethargic animals such as beardies, snakes, "jesus lizard", plated lizards, you name it they had it. They had a small terrarium of 10green tree frogs. I saw a skeleton on the sides NO JOKE. It was a real  treefrog skeleton. They were mixed in with  green anoles. I saw another tank with bufo virdiris, european common toad, cane toads in a 20gallon. The feeders were sick as well. Dying fish. Not only was it bad quality animals, but the owner was a racist, sexist, greedy person. His staff consisted of two kids around the age of 10, Iam assuming his kids. They were rude and obnoxious. Then an old man who was impatient, unknowledgable and just plain rude. 
-Petgoods=I worked there to know enough about this place, dear lord. I can only describe my working experience as horror. Cricket bins containing other insects, over priced animals and tanks (goldfish that cost 20cents put em up for 5-10bucks and most die in the week), animals filled with parasites, some birds died while i worked there, Painted chubby frogs stuck in a 2.5 gallon. Getting animals that are sick and wild. Even one of the person in there confide in me that these reptiles and amphibians are mainly all wild caught. Same with most of the fish stock. Only plus about this store was the furry animals. Not even that they put them in pine aspen bedding. Buying wild caught ball pythons, these snakes were nasty tempered. Not only that but one escaped and was found in the stockroom dead and bleeding. The other time a snake escaped it was found again back in the stock room, it wasnt dead but the manager didnt know what to do so he just put it in a trash  bin for a while and dropped in a few live feeders. Then the snake was found dead. The fish tanks were always getting ich, velvet, you name it! A coworker used to flick the small animals in the face because they "misbehaved". Same arrogant person told people they could put in goldfish in a 10gallon aquarium with plecos. I had bought a rabbit from there, she is afriad of everything. She warmed up to me to an extent. My friend/coworker bought a hamster from there. Same night it died. He currently now owns a frog bought from there. Now I worry about the frogs condition because sadly he doesnt know much about amphibians. Trying to currently teach him, he is one of the employees. I myself a long time ago had also bought two fire bellied toads, one chubby frog, a ton of fish. Just to see how itd play out. First firebellied toads after a week of being in the terrarium, one died out of being crushed, and the other died out of nowhere. Only frog I bought from there that is doing okay was the chubby frog that I gave to my friend as a gift.
I can only describe that store a concentration camp for animals. 
-Petsmart: Bad service, dying animals, bought goldfish from there one of them carried a parasite and killed the rest of my goldfish by the next day. They put in fiddler crabs with firebellied toads. Veiled chameleons in 10gallons. Whites treefrogs housed with toads. Unknowledgable workers. 

-Pet supply=fire bellied toads placed in a fully aquatic tank with newts (same thing happened at adams). Rabbits overcrowded in a pen with only one dish of food and one bottle of water. Had 30rabbits in it. Fish department had ich, velvet, parasites. I asked questions to test knowledge. They told me I could keep pacus in a 55g for its whole life with 4 other pirahnas. Telling me I can put 3goldfish in a 10gallon aquarium. The guy was literary drunk at work, lady was rude, obnoxious and unknowledgable. 
The other petstores also were bleak, seemed like a death trap.  :Frown:  This gets me depressed alot. Like I cant do anything about it. ;----;

----------

